

A good example why unions aren't just "Razorfish" - adnam
http://libcom.org/news/papua-new-guinea-wildcat-causes-millions-losses-05092007
Sorry, it still bugs me.
======
byrneseyeview
"According to Reuters newswires, the strike had "jolted" the world's gold
markets, causing the price of gold to drop by US$2 per ounce last Friday."

Ah, right. A drop in gold supply leading to the inevitable drop in price!

Also, I don't understand the poster's point. This union, like other unions, is
taking advantage of high fixed costs to shake someone down for money. Why is
this cartel not like all the other cartels?

~~~
tempo
The employer, like other employers, is taking advantage of pro-corporate
government to treat people like shit.

~~~
byrneseyeview
"Pro-corporate"? What does that mean? Anyone can form a corporation. It's like
being "Pro-people-who-know-addition." Even if it's true, it's not sinister.

------
ambiversive
To put this in a bit of context, people in PNG are burying HIV/AIDS infected
people alive for lack of proper medical care.

source: <http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-pacific/6978421.stm>

------
adnam
Sorry, it still bugs me.

